
The Monospinner: world’s mechanically simplest controllable flying machine - robofenix
http://robohub.org/the-monospinner-worlds-mechanically-simplest-controllable-flying-machine/
======
nanogal
Really clever design - love the maths behind it.

------
Gravityloss
One could make powered and guided boomerangs.

